

Ask HN: Template for Software License agreement - dawie

Any ideas where I can get a good template for a software license agreement?
======
Roridge
what kind of licence? Like The GNU Licence, MIT licence, Apache Licence? or a
Proprietary licence?

~~~
dawie
Proprietary licence. Like the one you have to agree to for basically every
piece of software you ever install.

~~~
csomar
take a look at similar software licenses to your software

